# Bad Birthing Day



## KWhitted (Nov 15, 2019)

My second Ewe went into labor around 10:30sm yesterday. I keep a close eye on her with binoculars so I wouldn’t disturb her. By 12:30 I could tell something was terribly wrong. One foot and the head were out but it appeared the rest was stuck. This looked like a big baby. I gloved up and using what I read and watched on YouTube, I tried to push the baby back in to reposition it. I just couldn’t do it. I was so afraid of hurting momma. It was 38 degrees and the baby was ice cold.

I called the vet. They said it would be quicker if I brought her in. So it took all I had (I was home alone of course) to get her in the trailer. 

I got to the vet, they were able to pull the baby successfully and the darn thing came back to life! I thought she was gone and my main concern was momma. I sat with momma on the ground. She just laid her head in my lap. She was so sad and I’m sure in pain and stressed. 

They gave momma some injections for infection and to help expel the placenta. We got momma back in the trailer and again I sat with her. The vet had the baby still and I wasn’t sure she was going to make it. 

Finally they brought the baby out. A huge baby girl. I laid her next to momma and momma immediately perked  up and began licking the baby. So blessed!

We named the baby Benie, which is French for blessed!

Two Ewes down and one to go.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 15, 2019)

Congratulations  on the save of Benie


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 15, 2019)

Beautiful lamb!!!!   I'm so glad everything turned out well.  

As a side note, was looking at the considerable fat pad on the rump of that ewe and was doing some thinking on possible causes for the lambing issue.....next year I'd pay particular attention to body scores on your ewes as they go into lambing.   Just the pics, the large single lamb and the birthing issues brought some articles I'd read in the past to mind....

https://www.hobbyfarms.com/overfeeding-sheep-fat-health-tips/



> It makes laboring and lambing difficult for ewes. If you find yourself having to pull more lambs than usual, and those lambs are large, it’s a sign that your ewes may be overfed (or were, especially during the final four to six weeks of gestation).





> Over-fat ewes are also vulnerable to pregnancy toxemia, as they are more prone to losing their appetite during late pregnancy (Henderson, 1990).


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 15, 2019)

Phew....that was lucky. SO glad to hear that they are 'doing'.

Momma obviously thought the baby was dead....and sheep are sentient creatures. Lovely that she did not have to mourn.

Hopefully the next birth will be 'plain sailing'.

For future reference....and I'm hoping you won't need this.....from sac first seen to lamb fully out shouldn't be more than an hour, and often much less. If you see anything out more than about an inch, and not progressing when she pushes over the course of several pushes, then she will need help.

With what you were seeing with your last ewe, I suspect that the other leg (still inside the ewe) was extended along the side of the lamb's body. The birthing method here would be to insert two well lubricated  fingers into the vagina by the side of the lamb's head at approximately 180 degrees to the leg that is outside of the  vagina. Locate the shoulder, then gently and carefully insert more of your hand until you can get it along the 'unborn' leg (sometimes even a big lamb will start slipping back inside the vagina at this stage). Then carefully and slowly draw the 'unborn' leg down and out through.  the vagina by the side of the head. When you have both legs and the head out pull firmly and gently in the shape of an arc until the whole lamb is out....usually comes out pretty easily now. Offer the lamb to mum as soon as you have checked that the mouth and nose are free of birth membranes etc. Under these circumstances I would always give mum pain relief (meloxicam) and penicillin/streptomycin for 3-5 days after the birth.

Well, that's all behind you now, and Benie looks a lovely lamb.


----------



## KWhitted (Nov 15, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> Phew....that was lucky. SO glad to hear that they are 'doing'.
> 
> Momma obviously thought the baby was dead....and sheep are sentient creatures. Lovely that she did not have to mourn.
> 
> ...


I was able to reach inside. I could feel the lamb’s shoulder but couldn’t get to the leg. Momma tightened up every time and my hand was being crushed. I didn’t want to do any damage since this was my first time. I decided to just call the vet. So glad I did. Mom and baby are doing fine today. Both are out and roaming around like nothing happened.

One more pregnant ewe to go!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 15, 2019)

So glad this had a happy beginning! So precious is the life of our animals. I am glad both are doing well.


----------



## KWhitted (Nov 16, 2019)

Thank you all for all of the support and information. Im definitely going to do more research on the feeding during late pregnancy. I di notice that with this Ewe, she never "dropped" like the other one. I don't know if that is a sign of some sort. We don't plan on breeding the girls again anytime soon. This was our first experience with sheep and now that Ive officially got a bottle baby from the set of twins born Monday, Ive really got my hands full.


----------



## KWhitted (Dec 15, 2019)

So it’s been a month and I have to report that everyone is doing great! Ranger (my rejected bottle Ram) is thriving. Running with the girls during the day (coming back for feedings of course) but eating pasture and feed. He is almost 30 pounds. His twin sister Buttons waits for him to come out and play every morning. She is precious. She looks like her ears have been dipped in tan paint and she has tan circles around her eyes. Beanie (the stuck ewe lamb) is huge! Almost 40 pounds but loves to play with Ranger as well! We are so blessed to have them all happy and healthy and I am so thankful for all of your advice and support!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 15, 2019)

That are so cute!


----------



## KWhitted (Dec 15, 2019)

Baymule said:


> That are so cute!


Thank you! They are very friendly (which I love)!


----------

